# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  I want to have the experience of being female for a while.

## PowarPro

Okay, so, I'm a guy, and I know this is weird, and I haven't really read about many people who feel the same way as me, but if I had the chance, I would definitely want to become a girl for a certain amount of time. Really it depends on what I would want to do that determines the amount of time I would want to stay as one.

I've had many dreams where I start to magically transform into a girl, and I get really excited in the dream, which in turn wakes me up.

I haven't had one lucid dream yet, and I've really wanted to have one, for many reasons, one being that I would be able to experience being a girl for a period of time.

I just want to know, does anyone else have this feeling? I mean, I love being a guy, and I always will, but it's just that something about being a girl for a while makes me want that to happen.

And I'm not gay, I'm totally attracted to women, so that's not the issue here.

Just wondering is anyone else feels like this.

----------


## Marvo

I think most people wouldn't mind giving the female body a go.

----------


## Arra

You might be interested in this recent thread, although maybe not, since it's long. But the posts address the issue. Most people I think are curious to some extent what it would be like to be the opposite gender.

----------


## PowarPro

Yeah, I read that before. Although I think I want to have the experience just a tad bit more than most of the people who replied.

----------


## LxANN

Its normal, I understand, I wouldn't doubt that everyone at least once in their life time thinks about how it would be being the opposite sex. 
But being a girl isn't easy you know. Ive gone through a stage where I wondered what it would be like to be a male figure too, and I have
also had dreams about it. If you have any other questions or concerns feel free to let me know  :smiley:

----------


## PowarPro

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Tara

Unfortunately, your brain has no idea what it truly, physically feels like to have a female body, so any dreams regarding the subject are not very accurate depictions. However, that certainly doesn't take away from how wonderful they are.

I've had multiple dreams where I am in an entirely male body or I'm in my own body with a trouser snake downstairs. I love it, and I would love to experience the male form. I think about it every day. Plenty of people feel this way, though perhaps not as strong as me and you; it's common but because of the stigma often attached (people assume you're gay or just "weird" in some way, which is silly and so what if you are gay?), no one voices their feelings.

I hope you have plenty of vivid lucid dreams in which you frolic about as a beautiful lady.  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Supernova

I think most people at least wonder about that from time to time, although no one really talks about it for, as per the norm, fear of being judged.  I can't say I haven't wondered that.  It certainly doesn't make you gay, or anything else for that matter.  It certainly seems normal enough to me - it's something you're not and can't be, that itself should be expected to incite curiosity.  I mean, I'm sure you've wondered what it's like to be a famous musician, or an astronaut, or one of any number of things.

----------


## PowarPro

Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.

----------


## Arra

I also wonder what it's like to be a cat or something. That would be even stranger than being the opposite gender.

----------


## Supernova

> I also wonder what it's like to be a cat or something. That would be even stranger than being the opposite gender.



exactly

----------


## Philosopher8659

I think a whole lot of people are extrememly short sited. I don't think the mind is defined by gender, nor species. And I don't think it is such a simple thing, that one would ever have any real interest in anything else other than self realization unless they had no conception at al as to what they are suppose to be becoming.

----------


## PowarPro

> I also wonder what it's like to be a cat or something. That would be even stranger than being the opposite gender.



Right, because, seeing as how being the opposite sex would still be very different, you'd still be human.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Right, because, seeing as how being the opposite sex would still be very different, you'd still be human.



Really? I though she would be simply a mind whose ass-ets were a human body.

I guess we  have to have a level of intelligence not to see the horror of our actions when we think of each other as what we are not. As tits, ass, color, religion, etc. We base our human discourse as to what we are not, and it never dawns on us what the consequences are or have been. And man thinks he is ready for the Universe? frill me.

----------


## Savy

I have dreams about being a guy all the time. It's not weird. People who mock you or whatever, they're just trying to hide their own embarrassment because they've probably thought the same thing. Or, if they've really never thought about being the other gender, they must be extremely narrow minded people. I mean, really, who hasn't thought about it? 

Of course, I'd rather finish my life in my body as it is, but if I could somehow be a man for a couple days and switch back, I'd do it. It'd be fun.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> I have dreams about being a guy all the time. It's not weird. People who mock you or whatever, they're just trying to hide their own embarrassment because they've probably thought the same thing. Or, if they've really never thought about being the other gender, they must be extremely narrow minded people. I mean, really, who hasn't thought about it? 
> 
> Of course, I'd rather finish my life in my body as it is, but if I could somehow be a man for a couple days and switch back, I'd do it. It'd be fun.



If you actually realize that you are not your body, I mean right down to the psychological level, why would you think you could be someone' elses? Or don't you think that intelligence is some how related to psychological profiles? The fun and interest you denote, actually draws a complete blank.

It is like having a perfect car, but not knowing what to do with it, why would you think you would know if you had a different car?

It is not the car, there really is something wrong with the driver.

----------


## Alric

I have had dreams of being a girl before, and it seemed perfectly natural to me in the dream, like it was no big deal. Which if I was born a girl I imagine it would feel exactly the same. I think most people have thought of being the opposite gender and even animals before. Especially if you have a pet, and you start thinking, wouldn't it be nice if I was a cat or dog and I could just sit around relaxing on day while someone takes care of me?

People are curious about everything. I bet if you think of anything at all, there are at least a few million people in the world who has thought the same thing.

----------


## Savy

No. I don't want to be a different person. I want to put on a disguise. Why? Just to walk around in a man's world for a day. And don't tell me it's no different being a man or a woman, it is different. I just think it would be interesting to talk with men as a man, to walk around and be seen as a man, to just experience that. 

I like my gender and my body as they are, I'm not asking for a new body. I don't want a sex change operation or anything. I just am interested in how being a man is like. 
I would prefer to stay as I am, actually.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> No. I don't want to be a different person. I want to put on a disguise. Why? Just to walk around in a man's world for a day. And don't tell me it's no different being a man or a woman, it is different. I just think it would be interesting to talk with men as a man, to walk around and be seen as a man, to just experience that. 
> 
> I like my gender and my body as they are, I'm not asking for a new body. I don't want a sex change operation or anything. I just am interested in how being a man is like. 
> I would prefer to stay as I am, actually.



I should hope that you much preferred to know and be seen for what you are--not what you are not. The last thing in the world I would want, is to stay as I am, I think I am too much an idot. There is only one guilt that one should cultivate, and that is ever allowing the self to be satisfied with where they are in being what they are. And there are always just two battles to fight, ourselves in how we waste our life, and others, who waste our life-through actions they often don't even give a second thought about--and those they give a great deal of thought over, and dont understand what they concluded. i.e. we are always at battle with what we are and are suppose to be.

----------


## Savy

I think you know that's not what I meant. :p

----------


## Philosopher8659

> I think you know that's not what I meant. :p



Isn't clair-voyance a fem. gender?

----------


## Solarflare

I mean, who wouldn't wanna jack off in the opposite gender  ::D: 



..... how does it feel.......

----------


## tommo

I want to see what it's like to be a girl.  And just masturbate all day.

----------


## PowarPro

Same, I'd probably want a little longer than a couple days, but it's the same basic principle.

----------


## Arra

@Philosopher8659
I'll be honest and admit I don't understand a lot of what you're saying. But if I'm understanding some of it correctly, you don't see how anyone could be interested in anything other than the mind. That we aren't our bodies, so being in a different body shouldn't interest us. But if you were a cat, you wouldn't be able to philosophize (unless that's what they're doing when they stare into space for hours). Your mind would be different. Why shouldn't the idea of experiencing that difference between your own mind and something else's inspire curiosity? What else do you mean when you refer to what we really are? Do you believe in souls or something? And do you really have no genuine curiosity about anything else?

----------


## Philosopher8659

> @Philosopher8659
> I'll be honest and admit I don't understand a lot of what you're saying. But if I'm understanding some of it correctly, you don't see how anyone could be interested in anything other than the mind. That we aren't our bodies, so being in a different body shouldn't interest us. But if you were a cat, you wouldn't be able to philosophize (unless that's what they're doing when they stare into space for hours). Your mind would be different. Why shouldn't the idea of experiencing that difference between your own mind and something else's inspire curiosity? What else do you mean when you refer to what we really are? Do you believe in souls or something? And do you really have no genuine curiosity about anything else?



Like most people, you confuse perception with conception. We are mind, and it is with our mind that we process information. What good are all the experiences in the world, when you have no idea if you are processing correctly or not? That your perceptions have a purpose? Self realization is not realizing the sensations of the world, but how they may or may not be manipulated in the performace of the objects of mind, to maintain and promote the life of the body. Not just for this moment, nor for even one's own life time.

If one values experience, they value it for what it can do--what we can do with it. Functionally, not dysfunctionally.

----------


## mowglycdb

> @Philosopher8659
> I'll be honest and admit I don't understand a lot of what you're saying. But if I'm understanding some of it correctly, you don't see how anyone could be interested in anything other than the mind. That we aren't our bodies, so being in a different body shouldn't interest us. But if you were a cat, you wouldn't be able to philosophize (unless that's what they're doing when they stare into space for hours). Your mind would be different. Why shouldn't the idea of experiencing that difference between your own mind and something else's inspire curiosity? What else do you mean when you refer to what we really are? Do you believe in souls or something? And do you really have no genuine curiosity about anything else?



I hope you learn soon enough that you just don't debate with @Philosopher8659.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> I hope you learn soon enough that you just don't debate with @Philosopher8659.



That is where you are mistaken, Di knows she can debate me at any time, because she really does have something to say, quite unlike this post.

----------


## calastiadream

Hey ya I know what you mean. I have had about ten dreams about me being a girl. They are amazing but are hard to keep. Usually I do not get the full package. I get different parts (I get to be a whole girl I mean I get to feel different parts about being a girl).You can control it all you have to do is keep calm.  Pretend that it is real life. Forget about your life and focus (wait do not think this affects everything because if you think other than what's in the dream like the maybe speech then it will make you believe that this world must be fake and you wake up. OK new subject still evolving drraming/ being a girl. It is strange I had dreams about being a girl yet I am.not one so how can I dream about something that's I have never felt before. Also once you have a first dream about this subject and you think about it you keep it and you can dream about it again but over a period of time. So good luck on your quest to dream. Reply back if you want to find our more.

----------


## anderj101

Hi calastiadream, and welcome to DV. It would be best to start a new thread as this one is a bit old and most of the contributors are no longer active on the board.

 :lock:

----------

